# 10 Week of Vizsla Weight



## jjenfield (Jul 20, 2011)

*10 week old Vizsla pup Weight????*We just brought home Addy on Saturday, she is 10 weeks old. She is weighing in at 9.2 lbs. I feel like she is extrememly underweight. Can anyone provide insight on this? Thanks.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Coming from a Vizsla owner that has a small girl - they come in all sizes. I think Ruby was around that size at that age. She is 7 months now and 37 lbs. She was the runt so we knew she would be small.

As long as Addy is eating, she should be fine. They do get growth spurts from time to time. Enjoy the moments when she is small like this


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Our V was at 12lbs at that age but they will all vary. I would just keep on eye on food and activity level etc. You will be surprised at how good they are at communicating their needs.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Just feed her as much as she wants to eat of a quality food. She'll figure out the rest


----------



## Newbie (May 15, 2011)

Our "little boy" will be 10 weeks old on Wednesday, and he already weighs 16 lbs! I guess he must be tall for his age, because he is not overweight at all. In fact, we can see his ribs. He's on Puppy Pro Plan, which is what the breeder had him on, and she insists that we not change his food at this age. We were just feeding him 1 c. a day (plus a bunch of training treats), but we have increased to 1 1/2 c. (1/2 c. three times/day) plus treats. He has his first vet appointment tomorrow morning, so we will see what he says. He devours his food and wants to eat everything in sight - grass, dirt, sticks, cardboard, paper, etc. The twigs are really tough to keep out of his mouth, because we have so many in our yard.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

As stated above they come in all shapes and sizes. Our V Mac weighed in at 20lbs at 10 weeks. He is a big boy though. Don't worry your vet will let you know.


----------



## MooseNoah3 (Jul 10, 2011)

Noah is 4 months old and he is currently 37 lbs, during our first visit at the vet at 7 weeks he was 21 lbs ! Everyone that sees him says he will be huge ! Our apartment complex limit for dogs is 35 lbs we might have to move out soon


----------



## vizslamullet (Jul 23, 2011)

Newbie said:


> We were just feeding him 1 c. a day (plus a bunch of training treats), but we have increased to 1 1/2 c. (1/2 c. three times/day) plus treats. He devours his food and wants to eat everything in sight - grass, dirt, sticks, cardboard, paper, etc.


We got Cruise at 11-weeks and we were told to feed him 1/4 cup 3X a day. He literally sucked up that amount in 10-seconds. I bumped this up to 1-cup twice a day and he eats at a normal pace now. His 12-week weight was 17lbs. I also noticed that upping his food amount decreased his lawn mowing and stick chomping.


----------



## JJH4 (Jul 27, 2011)

Milly was 9.6lbs at about 9-10 weeks....she is just over 12weeks now and weighed in at 15lbs at the vet last friday.


----------

